# Another Hamilton Electric



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I thought I'd finished collecting Hamilton Electrics; I have an example of all the iconic ones: Ventura, Pacer, Everest, Altair, Meteor, Vega, Spectra etc etc.

Then someone goes and lists a very tidy, original black dialled Clearview on eBay.  ...and the BIN price wasn't too high







...and it had the correct hand set :down: ...and I don't have one :fear:

According to RenÃ©'s records, Hamilton made 1600 Altairs --- that makes them very rare. Only 1200 Clearviews were made and although no split is made between white dialled and black dialled Clearviews, I feel sure the white dialled one is much more common; I've had my white dialled one for many years.

Well I had to have it, didn't I? :yes:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

It would have been rude not to, look forward to seeing the pics :drool:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

handlehall said:


> It would have been rude not to, look forward to seeing the pics :drool:


I have posted some photos...can you not see them? :huh:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Nice catch Paul. I'd be struggling to choose between the two. But you don't have to 

EDIT

The pictures show up fine


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

It's a great cath!

A man cannot resist such temptations










(not even a woman ) :man_in_love:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Absolutely Fabulous!!!!!!

I prefer the white dial one.............. but you could wear one on each arm!!! :jump:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

So on the principle of one out, one in, I'm in the market for a Ventura! 

Nice one Paul. Well spotted. :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

And they say OCD is a bad thing.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> handlehall said:
> 
> 
> > It would have been rude not to, look forward to seeing the pics :drool:
> ...


Well that's odd - I couldn't see them last night at home and I still can't see them now at work (in "approved personal surfing hour")I know my eyesight's [email protected] but this is ridiculous


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

handlehall said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > handlehall said:
> ...


Strangely I can view them now? Very impressive and for all the 50's sci-fi styling cues of Pacer et al, I like these better.


----------

